# Decisions, decisions....



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok. So a couple months ago I was hoping to find job in Ca, now I have more than one offers and don't know where to go.

My wife and I have narrowed it down to London and Edmonton. If you had to choose, which would you choose and why?

neitehr of us have ever been to Edmonton and the "newness" is intriguing. I spent about 4 months in London and though I am ok with it, I wasn't particularly wowed. Its just that I know a few people there and I have some family in Mississauga so if we need people to lean on, we have a few we can call.

In Edmonton...........we dont know nobody!!! Thats my only hiccup. What say ye?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

telehawk said:


> Ok. So a couple months ago I was hoping to find job in Ca, now I have more than one offers and don't know where to go.
> 
> My wife and I have narrowed it down to London and Edmonton. If you had to choose, which would you choose and why?
> 
> ...


Edmonton is, as you know, quite a ways north and the weather reflects this. It is the closest city to the oil sands. I don't think it's the most attractive city but many people live good lives there. It is not necessarily close to the Rockies but if skiing is your thing it's close enough.
You have family in Ontario which is usually a good thing. It's a nicy city close to lakes Huron and Erie and equidistant between Toronto and the US border. The countryside in SW Ontario is attractive and nowhere as rugged as N.Alberta.
If it was me I'd be going for London, assuming the jobs are reasonably equal.


----------



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Edmonton is, as you know, quite a ways north and the weather reflects this. It is the closest city to the oil sands. I don't think it's the most attractive city but many people live good lives there. It is not necessarily close to the Rockies but if skiing is your thing it's close enough.
> You have family in Ontario which is usually a good thing. It's a nicy city close to lakes Huron and Erie and equidistant between Toronto and the US border. The countryside in SW Ontario is attractive and nowhere as rugged as N.Alberta.
> If it was me I'd be going for London, assuming the jobs are reasonably equal.


Thanks for your input. I don't think I'll ever go skiing. While I was at school I tried ice-skating ONCE and popped my right shoulder. A whole lot a physio and excerscises and Im still not 100%. NO SKIING FOR ME!

The jobs are relatively equal except that Edmonton is willing to help me more with the relocation excerscise/expense. And the working hours are like 4-6 hours less per week in edmonton.

But I just did a quick search and saw where ED is -14 and snowing while London is +9 and cloudy. I think I'm getting a hint here.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Telehawk,


If you received two job offers in different countries (bear in mind that I read London - Ontario Canada first and then realized you were talking about London - England) I think that you two should do more research as to where to live.

Bear in mind that although UK is a great place to live, the recession and hardship have been taking a toll. The UK government has been cutting benefits and social benefits. Taxes are going up.

I recently had an interview there and when I was asked the question "how much I wanted to make", the recruiter laughed at me saying it was impossible. And btw income taxes are going up in the UK across the board.

Edmonton might not be as populated as Toronto. Edmonton has a very expensive cost of life that you should factor, but London is expensive too. I think you are screwed both ways really LOL

Canada is in a much better situation among all developed nations that I would not think twice, I would move to Canada if I were to chose again.

And yes it is hard when you know nobody, but hey...you will make friends. In regards to the winter, you will only enjoy the winter if you embrace it. There are nice things to do during the winter. Among them, you can fly to california or florida like many snow birds do (Canadians that run away of winter usually retire folks)


----------



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe I wasnt as clear as I could have been but I was actually talking about London Ontario, Canuck.


----------



## immitalk (Nov 23, 2012)

life somehow is nice in edmenton although the weather
is harsh and hard


----------



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

immitalk said:


> life somehow is nice in edmenton although the weather
> is harsh and hard


Are you currently living in Edmonton or have lived there? If so, can I PM you to get some more info on living/working there?

Best places to live, rate of taxes deducted from salary, etc?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Man, you can find info about tax rates at CRA's website and cost of living is pretty easy. Alberta is more expensive hands down. Have a look at mls site (for house prices)

and google can show you that too. 

There are plenty of websites that help you figure your net income. I use taxtips.ca calculators


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


telehawk said:


> Are you currently living in Edmonton or have lived there? If so, can I PM you to get some more info on living/working there?
> 
> Best places to live, rate of taxes deducted from salary, etc?


I currently live in Edmonton. It is an Industrial City, rough on the edges and cold (mind winter hasn't arrived yet) However, it could be a nice place to raise your children.

Basic Facts:

1) Taxes: Check this calculator
2) Work: here we work hard and smart.
3) Leisure: there's tons of things to do.
4) Places to live: I live in Terwillergar (south), it is safe and super convenient for me, Airport (south) and downtown (north) are within 30 minutes from my house.
5) Friendship: whilst this is entirely up the individual, Edmontonians are nice people and always are trying to help others out. Also keep in mind that this city is filled with immigrants from all over the world.
6) Weather: IT IS COLD! -14°C is T-shirt weather. Wait until it drops to -40°C

I commute weekly between Edmonton and London, UK; but have never been in London, Canada. So, I wouldn't know what is like down there.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

telehawk said:


> Ok. So a couple months ago I was hoping to find job in Ca, now I have more than one offers and don't know where to go.
> 
> My wife and I have narrowed it down to London and Edmonton. If you had to choose, which would you choose and why?
> 
> ...


Given what you've said, I would choose London, Ontario (disclaimer: my daughter is at university there and I've been there many times). Also, the weather is milder and you would be closer to more interesting places such as Toronto, Niagara Falls, Niagara-on-the-Lake, etc. You would also be closer to the US e.g. MI, PA and NY.


----------



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

MarylandNed said:


> Given what you've said, I would choose London, Ontario (disclaimer: my daughter is at university there and I've been there many times). Also, the weather is milder and you would be closer to more interesting places such as Toronto, Niagara Falls, Niagara-on-the-Lake, etc. You would also be closer to the US e.g. MI, PA and NY.


All the info is great!!

I just got the contract for the offer in Edmonton. Haven't heard from London, presumably because they're still waiting on the LMO. My mom always says a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.

Seems I may just buy a very thick coat and roll out to edmonton.:juggle:


----------

